# Viper 5901 install with DEI's 530T



## Playinghard247 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well just finished the install in my 99 jeep xj and only ended up with one problem. The 530T Rolls the windows up and down but only all the way. It says that you can stop it in motion by pressing the switch in the opposite direction but it doesn't work. Looked all through the manual and im 99% sure its all wired right and am thinking that the module is bad. Any clues? Also i need some guidance on hooking up the rear defroster to the 5901. I was checking the switch with a multimeter but cant determine which wire to hook up to and if the 5901 is a constant signal and i need to use a relay. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Playinghard247 said:


> Well just finished the install in my 99 jeep xj and only ended up with one problem. The 530T Rolls the windows up and down but only all the way. It says that you can stop it in motion by pressing the switch in the opposite direction but it doesn't work. Looked all through the manual and im 99% sure its all wired right and am thinking that the module is bad. Any clues? Also i need some guidance on hooking up the rear defroster to the 5901. I was checking the switch with a multimeter but cant determine which wire to hook up to and if the 5901 is a constant signal and i need to use a relay. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 The button touch should be just momentary, the rear defroster should be the wire coming off it into the truck(black). You will need to invert the invert the signal from a negative to a positive, if you need positive to positive let me know as you DO NOT want to hook up a defroster without a relay!!!










(Note image from The12volt.com)


----------

